# 87 chevy s10 engine turns won't start, lights not on



## kgifford (Dec 15, 2006)

I have an 87 s10 2.8 4x4, replaced battery, alternator, fuel filter, battery posts. worked fine yesterday. I started just fine this morning, then it died after about 5 minutes. Now lights won't come on, dash lights not working, turn signals and emergency lights do. Fan turns on but when I press to full power it makes a noise and doesn't work. Engine turns over but won't start. I need emergency help if anyone is out there. 

Thank you.

Kelly


----------



## warlocke (Apr 13, 2006)

check ur fuses? could have blown a few of them, refresh my memory, is the 87 a fuel injected engine? or is it carbed?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Almost sounds like a bad fusible link.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Check the connectin on the starter as well where the battery cable hooks to it - there is a possibility it could have vibrated loose.


----------



## jamesmk (Jul 27, 2007)

crazijoe said:


> Almost sounds like a bad fusible link.


I know this is an ancient post but I was wondering, whats a "fusible link"?

I just ask because I have nearly the same issue with a Chevy Malibu. My post is here.

The difference is that with mine, nothing electrical works, even when trying to jump it.

TIA

James


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Morning jamesmk, a fusible link is actually a significantly heavier fuse than normal, these are commonly mounted from the positive battery connector and give protection to the downline wiring circuits and items running on them.

It is common for circuits in the vehicle to be operated from different fusible links that have different ratings, some vehicles may have several different links usually all supported directly from the battery terminal.

The emergency hazard lights commonly are on a less likely problem circuit than the normal powered system for the engine and general electrical operating stuff.

So you will appreciate why the mentioned symptom gives the appearance of a fusible link problem. 
These F/links need occasional inspection for corrosion and condition.

I just read your other post and it sounds like you may have a problem with one of your fusible links or its connections also.

By the way also ensure the negative lead from the battery has good electrical path to the engine and the chassis. This can also cause similar problems in some cases.

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## jamesmk (Jul 27, 2007)

qldit said:


> Good Morning jamesmk, a fusible link is actually a significantly heavier fuse than normal


Thanks for the explanation!


qldit said:


> I just read your other post and it sounds like you may have a problem with one of your fusible links or its connections also.
> Cheers, qldit.


It certianly sounds like it might be.
I won't make it back to the car today, but I'll have to check on that.
Thanks!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

also check the main loom connection under the bonnet that the pins do not have corrosion on them


----------



## jamesmk (Jul 27, 2007)

dai said:


> main loom connection


¿Qué?

I'm sorry, I understand bonnet, but loom is beyond me. :4-dontkno

Can you please translate into idjit American for me?

When you say loom, I just immagine a giant spinning wheel under the hood, and maybe sleeping beauty slumped over it. :grin:

jamesmk


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it's the main wiring connection from under the bonnet to the dash it may just be a dirty connection on one of the pins i usually spray it with wd40 and rub it off


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Evening jamesmk, the bonnet is also referred to as the hood or the metal cover over the engine bay.
I believe it originally came from a shield that protected the occupants of a horse-drawn sulky or similar from kicked up debris from the horse, and early motorists from engine grime becaue many early engines splattered oil etc.from open manually oiled mechanical devices.

A loom refers to a wiring group all tied together, it is also a standard Boeing Aircraft term.

A boot is also known as a trunk, it originated from early carriages. So far as I understand the term "trunk" originated from the carriage box on the back of early vehicles.

A utility vehicle or "ute" refers to what you call a "pick-up" this type vehicle was originally developed in Australia.

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

kgifford said:


> I have an 87 s10 2.8 4x4, replaced battery, alternator, fuel filter, battery posts. worked fine yesterday. I started just fine this morning, then it died after about 5 minutes. Now lights won't come on, dash lights not working, turn signals and emergency lights do. Fan turns on but when I press to full power it makes a noise and doesn't work. Engine turns over but won't start. I need emergency help if anyone is out there.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Kelly


 Hey Kgifford,
Make sure you have spark at the plugs, you could remove one of these placing it close to a "grounded source" then have someone watch it as you crank the motor to see if you have spark.
It does sound like a fuse able link witch on your truck would be located right before the starter, on the main power lines. They are odd shaped rubber pieces on the wire (1 inch in size generally) that goes to the starter, check to make sure you have power on both side of the link using a test light. Also may need someone to crank the motor while you check these.2.8 are a good motor had one with many miles on it, loved it!
If you have no spark at the plug then remove the coil wire again place it near a grounded source then crank it to see if it sparks, if this has no spark then it's probably the coil that is bad.
**** NOTE****
NEVER TOUCH THE WIRES WHILE CRANKING!!!!!!! Unless your hair needs to be curled :laugh:.
If the motor cranks then it's one of two things , no spark or fuel. If you can get a fuel pressure tester see if you have 60 pounds or more if not then the fuel pump is gone. Try pouring a little gas (two pop caps full) down the intake to see if she catches then you'll know for sure if it's got fuel. 
Let us know what it was, hope we helped you


----------

